# Whatchmen......



## ShadowCommando (Sep 14, 2009)

Any one here seen Watchmen? I did I thought it was awesome!!!!


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 16, 2009)

Yup!   Loved it *G*.  Plan to own the movie someday.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 16, 2009)

Amazing movie.


----------



## Animega069 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ditto, loved the movie. Best thing to have been seen by my viewing eyes!!!


----------



## Azure (Sep 16, 2009)

Is this like the Bollywood ripoff of the Watchmen?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 16, 2009)

I was a bit "*wat*" watching the first time through, but I was watching with my family who made it very clear they didn't think much of it ALL THE WAY THROUGH.

I found the graphic novel in Waterstone's, and was seriously impressed how word-for-word they had made the film to it. If I were a fan, I'd be stoked, because so many films based on books are CRIMES AGAINST EVERYTHING.

The final sacrifice message makes you think, I need to find a forum to discuss it, actually.


----------



## Takun (Sep 16, 2009)

I thought it was average.  Some stuff was lame like the copypasta fight down the hall scene used in 300 :V

Much preferred the graphic novel.


----------



## Aderanko (Sep 16, 2009)

It had some memorable moments, but a lot of the film felt pretty average to me despite what is still an excellent graphical style. I'd say it's mostly the quality of the source material that made it interesting.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 16, 2009)

I wish the film had the vagina face squid in it. ;_;


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 16, 2009)

It was pretty cool, I liked it even though I'm not really into superhero movies.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 16, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> It was pretty cool, I liked it even though I'm not really into superhero movies.


 
It's not a conventional superfilm is probably why.
They all have dark histories and do/go along with some pretty sick things. Dr Manhatten just indifferently blowing up Vietnamese soliders was rough.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 16, 2009)

The movie really fucked up in the Rorshach department, I've gotta say.
So, the movie was kind of a bad adaption.

Honestly, I thought the music choice slingshotted back from "kitschy" into "uncomfortable." And that's basically the strongest feelings I had towards the movie. I really didn't have a good time watching it.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 16, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> The movie really fucked up in the Rorshach department, I've gotta say.
> So, the movie was kind of a bad adaption.



The Director's Cut is much better when it comes to Rorschach. Check it out, also include Hollis Mason's seath scene, which is amazing.


----------



## Takun (Sep 16, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> The movie really fucked up in the Rorshach department, I've gotta say.
> So, the movie was kind of a bad adaption.
> 
> Honestly, I thought the music choice slingshotted back from "kitschy" into "uncomfortable." And that's basically the strongest feelings I had towards the movie. I really didn't have a good time watching it.



They tried to over-gore an already dark story.  Blech.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 17, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> They tried to over-gore an already dark story.  Blech.



VISIONARY DIRECTOR ZACK SNYDER


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 17, 2009)

I love the movie. It definitely broke away from the typical superhero-inspired movie. It wasn't family friendly and shit, which is awesome. Sex and gore ftw


----------



## Jelly (Sep 17, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I love the movie. It definitely broke away from the typical superhero-inspired movie. It wasn't family friendly and shit, which is awesome. Sex and gore ftw



This is truly an age for Nick Zedd.
I'm sorry, I meant to say shit.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 17, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I love the movie. It definitely broke away from the typical superhero-inspired movie. It wasn't family friendly and shit, which is awesome. Sex and gore ftw



If this is what makes a movie good then why did The Punisher not get a good reception?


----------



## Isen (Sep 17, 2009)

No sex scenes with Leonard Cohen?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 17, 2009)

Isen said:


> No sex scenes with Leonard Cohen?



The Punisher could never make love


_*ONLY DEATH*_


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 17, 2009)

Which Punisher movie are you talking about? Warzone, or the one with Thomas Jane?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 17, 2009)

The first one


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 17, 2009)

Isen said:


> No sex scenes with Leonard Cohen?



A 70-yearold blues singer? 

Srsly, I loved the Watchman.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 17, 2009)

Isen said:


> No sex scenes with Leonard Cohen?



No!  A Thousand Times No!   *shudder*


----------



## Cravic (Sep 17, 2009)

Watchmen was fantastic. Long and enjoyable from the get go.


----------



## russetwolf13 (Sep 20, 2009)

I must say, some of it was better in comic form, and some of it was better for film.

Doctor Manhattan definitely worked better in the film, and I preferred using him instead of the octopus alien. That was a bit contrived... I think, am I using that word right?

Well, anyway, film or comic, if they made a comic about Rorschach on his own, I would devour every copy, after smearing it on my body.

I fucking love Rorschach, he's disturbed in a bad, horrible way. I just want to see him triumph!


----------

